
Richard Feynman cut straight to the heart of complex ideas - eliotpeper
https://www.eliotpeper.com/2020/07/how-to-make-sense-of-complex-ideas.html
======
jrscelza
[https://youtu.be/N1pIYI5JQLE](https://youtu.be/N1pIYI5JQLE)

Feynman explains fire. I’m a big fan and believe his crude straight to the
point style, coupled with an incredible ability to storytell is what made him
special. I think it’s pure, genuine, curiosity and the intellectual capacity
to understand the complexities.

~~~
jcims
What a gift. I love how he just squirms with enthusiasm.

We have a couple large fields by our home that alternate yearly between
soybeans and corn. The amount of biomass that accumulated in a corn field
between mid June and mid July is remarkable. Knowing that nearly all of that
mass is from the atmosphere and not the ground is quite a prospective shifter.

------
m463
There's a good example (heh) of feynman explaining an idea here, and it's
great reading too:

[http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-
machine...](http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-machine/)

------
7thaccount
I have a similar policy that all complex ideas in my field should be
thoroughly explained on a small test model. It makes learning a lot easier.

------
hhsuey
Yep. Feynman technique.

------
pengaru
My understanding is Feynman was a great explainer partially because he
despised jargon and specialized terminology in general.

------
umvi
Wow, that article was _really_ short. I was hoping there would be an actual
example of Feynman doing this...

~~~
hhsuey
there is plenty out there. google "feynman technique"

